# Citrix ICA Client



## ccc (Jan 25, 2011)

hi

Howto install Citrix ICA Client on freeBSD 7.3 and 8.1?

THX


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 25, 2011)

I found this website http://www.phirebird.net/2009/05/citrix-client-under-freebsd/ it might contain some useful information on the subject.


----------



## pvuchetich (Apr 5, 2011)

*Citrix 11.x Not quite working in PC-BSD 8.2 64 bit*

I have not gotten Citrix 11.x to work on FreeBSD (PC-BSD) 8.2 64 bit with the default f10 Linux emulation.  It displayed the Citrix GUI, but nothing would connect.  I didn't see any error messages on the screen.  The port is still marked as broken, but there have been recent updates to the port, so perhaps the underlying issues are being addressed as time allows.

Currently, as a workaround, I am using Virtualbox OSE with a 32 bit Centos installation (specifically to avoid the 64-bit issues with Citrix), and Citrix works nicely this VM.

I was able to get a previous Citrix (10.6?) to work on an earlier FreeBSD 64 bit install with Linux f8 emulation.

I would be happy to help validate any potential fixes.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Right now, Citrix 11 (which is net/citrix_xenapp, whereas Citrix 10.6 is net/citrix_ica) works with Fedora Core *8* only. It will 'work' partially with Fedora Core 10 (it will connect and appear to progress, but crash later). There is no more official tarball for Citrix 10.6, so use net/citrix_xenapp.


----------

